

Some Lessons from the AT&T/Facebook Switcheroo - markerdmann
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/01/some-lessons-att-facebook

======
briansmith
Has anybody published any studies about what it would cost to move a massive
web service like Twitter, Facebook, Gmail, etc. to having 100% of
communication over TLS (HTTPS)?

